# Kanger ssocc



## ConradS (27/1/16)

Hi , are any of these kanthal? I can't tell.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConradS (27/1/16)

And if they are SS , how safe it that stuff on power mode? I'm pretty old school and still prefer kanthal 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac (27/1/16)

SS is safe on power mode, but their resistance is much lower than kanthal

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SwickedV (27/1/16)

zadiac said:


> SS is safe on power mode, but their resistance is much lower than kanthal


I believe there are two ssocc coils, one being for temp control (low resistance) and the other is 0.5ohm which is intended for power mode

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SwickedV (27/1/16)

The blue SSOCC coils are ni200 with a resistance of 0.15ohms for temp control usage.

The other is the above mentioned 0.5ohm coil with white rubber (red/black box) which is a stainless steel coil.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ConradS (28/1/16)

zadiac said:


> SS is safe on power mode, but their resistance is much lower than kanthal



These SSOCC coils seem to be at 0.5 Ohm. All very confusing.


----------



## Stosta (28/1/16)

I have a feeling their labelling is a bit funny. The SS refers to the base and not the wire as far as I understand it. I think only the ones with a pink rubber on the bottom is SS wire, the rest is kanthal.


----------

